# ممكن كتاب Metal Cutting Principles تأليف Milton C. Shaw



## نخنوخ (25 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة رجاءا إذا سمحتم هل من الممكن المساعدة للحصول على كتاب
Metal Cutting Principles 
by
Milton C. Shaw 
ISBN-10: 0195142063 
ISBN-13: 978-0195142068 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## enmfg (26 يناير 2009)

http://www.eng4ever.org/Machining.html


----------



## نخنوخ (26 يناير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ام أجد الكتاب فى اللينك الذى كتبته!


----------

